

Kinect Programming - sachaudh

I&#x27;m interested in doing a small side project this summer using the Kinect. I&#x27;m still thinking about what exactly I want to do. Are there any good resources&#x2F;tutorials other than those from Microsoft&#x27;s site that would be beneficial for me?
======
yedhukrishnan
I guess this will help you:
[http://openkinect.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://openkinect.org/wiki/Main_Page)

